# Copper Sunset



## HotPinkHeels (Apr 5, 2008)

Another 'sunset' style tutorial, this time I'm using rich coppers and deep oranges.  Items used:
*Mac paintpot in Bare Study
*Mac Magic Dust
*Mac Nylon
*Mac Coppering
*Mac Rule
*Mac Embark
*Too Faced foiled liner in Black Beauty
*Diorshow Blackout

Apply your base to the entire lid and brow area, using gentle dabbing motions







Take a fluffy brush and apply * Mac Magic Dust * to the inner lid and inner lower lashline.











Again with a fluffy brush apply * Mac Nylon * to the brow bone, blending into * Magic Dust *











Using a tapered brush apply * Mac Coppering * to your crease blending between the two other eyeshadows you have applied. As * Coppering * is quite pigmented start with a little, and build up to the right amount.











Then apply * Mac Rule * to the outer lid area, blending into * Coppering * and * Magic Dust *






So far, you should have something that looks like this:






Take a little more of your * Mac Rule * and apply to the lower outer lashline.











Using the same brush that you used for your crease, take a small dab of * Mac Embark * and apply to the very outer corner, blending into the crease.






Apply your * Too Faced Black Beauty liner * or any Black pencil liner that you have, to the inner lower waterline.






Apply the same liner to the top lashline






Using a smudging tool (or cotton tip if you don't have a smudger) soften the liner on your top lashline.











Add mascara











And you're done!!


----------



## MACATTAK (Apr 5, 2008)

Another beautiful look!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Apr 6, 2008)

gorgeous...sexy...and all that jazz!
lips look great too!


----------



## iluvmac (Apr 6, 2008)

Beautiful!! Can you please tell us what you used on your cheeks and lips too?


----------



## HotPinkHeels (Apr 6, 2008)

On my cheeks I used-
Nars Orgasm

and on my lips-
Chanel Bengal hydrabase l/s
Stila Pina Colada l/g


----------



## browneyedbaby (Apr 6, 2008)

Very pretty look!


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 7, 2008)

Those colors look gorgeous on you!  I am so envious of your glowing skin!  Great job!


----------



## HotPinkHeels (Apr 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Those colors look gorgeous on you!  I am so envious of your glowing skin!  Great job! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thankyou! Nars Orgasm is great for that glowy look


----------



## angelwings (Apr 14, 2008)

Gorgeous HPHs! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What is the red nail polish you're wearing?


----------



## fingie (Apr 15, 2008)

Pretty!  I really like the lipcolor


----------



## _ohmygosh (Apr 15, 2008)

this is such a gorgeous look, i may use it to brighten up my winter outfits


----------



## n_c (Apr 15, 2008)

Very pretty n nicely done.


----------



## readyformycloseup (Apr 20, 2008)

this is pretty! I love the nail polish also, what shade is that?


----------



## HotPinkHeels (Apr 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *readyformycloseup* 

 
_this is pretty! I love the nail polish also, what shade is that?_

 
OPI Wine not Party-isn't it gorgeous! I just love those deep reds in the cooler weather


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Apr 23, 2008)

It is a gorgeous nail polish!! Too bad it's hard to find and costs more than $25 on e-bay!!


----------



## sofabean (Apr 25, 2008)

this looks really great!


----------



## xminifee (May 2, 2008)

Very pretty. Thanks for the tut


----------

